# [Suche] Koch Italo Western DVDs



## hailtotheking (24. August 2010)

Servus miteinander,

ich suche von Koch die komplette Italo Western Collection, vor allem "Der Gehetzte der Sierra Madre" und "Töte Amigo"
außerdem suche ich noch die Sollima Box

Gruß
hailtotheking*


----------



## hailtotheking (2. September 2010)

Den Gehetzten der Sierra Madre habe ich inzwischen gefunden, aber ich suche immer noch nach "Töte Amigo"
also falls den wer rumliegen hat, Angebot an mich*


----------

